# 72 groupes de musique ce cache dans cette photo



## macinside (3 Décembre 2005)

a vous de les trouvez

je commence


-b52
-gorillaz
-rolling stone
-Smashing punpkins
-pet shop boy
-led zep'
-gun's and rose's

a vous pour la suite :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

Alice in chains (la fille enchaînée à droite)
The Eagles (les aigles )
Scissor Sisters (la paire de ciseaux rose à côté de la citrouille)
Beach Boys (les surfers dans le fond à droite)
White Zombie (le grand zombie blanc à côté du pet shop)
Cake (le gâteau en bas  du chariot de rose)
Eels (les anguilles entre le reine et le roi)


----------



## elKBron (3 Décembre 2005)

scisors sisters
the eagles

samantha edit : grilleeeeeeeee groumpf


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

U2 aussi ! (les 2 U taggés sur un mur)
Deep Purple (la maison tout au fond, mais j'ai un doute ...)
Garbage (la poubelle renversée)


----------



## Mille Sabords (3 Décembre 2005)

- pet shop boys (le magasin à gauche)
- blues brothers (les types en noir)
- pink floyd (les ciseaux roses qui marchent comme les marteux de The Wall)
- white snake (sur l'escalier)
- red hot chili peppers (à droite les piments rouges)


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2005)

ça serai bien si on éditai la photo en disant ou est quoi


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

L'image est-elle dispo en plus grand ?


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2005)

je cherche pour ça :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

J'ai rajouté la localisation à mes posts !


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2005)

selon un site que je viens de trouvé, il y a 74 groupes


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

1-b52
2-gorillaz
3-rolling stone
4-Smashing punpkins
5-pet shop boy
6-led zep'
7-gun's and rose's
8-Alice in chains (la fille enchaînée à droite)
9-The Eagles (les aigles )
10-Scissor Sisters (la paire de ciseaux rose à côté de la citrouille)
11-Beach Boys (les surfers dans le fond à droite)
12-White Zombie (le grand zombie blanc à côté du pet shop)
13-Cake (le gâteau enbas du du chariot de rose)
14-Eels (les anguille entre le reine et le roi)
15-U2 aussi !
16-Deep Purple
17Garbage
18-pet shop boys
19- blues brothers
20- pink floyd
21- white snake
22- red hot chili peppers

23-The meteors


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

Blur (le gars tout flou à droite ... Mais je suis pas sûr)


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2005)

blur = flou


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2005)

-the police  les gars en uniforme juste sous la première pierre qui roule :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

1-b52
2-gorillaz
3-rolling stone
4-Smashing punpkins
5-pet shop boy
6-led zep'
7-gun's and rose's
8-Alice in chains (la fille enchaînée à droite)
9-The Eagles (les aigles )
10-Scissor Sisters (la paire de ciseaux rose à côté de la citrouille)
11-Beach Boys (les surfers dans le fond à droite)
12-White Zombie (le grand zombie blanc à côté du pet shop)
13-Cake (le gâteau enbas du du chariot de rose)
14-Eels (les anguille entre le reine et le roi)
15-U2 aussi !
16-Deep Purple
17Garbage
18-pet shop boys
19- blues brothers
20- pink floyd
21- white snake
22- red hot chili peppers
23-The meteors 
24-Blur
25-the police

26- Black Flag (le drapeau noir au dessus de la météorite)


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> blur = flou



Non mais merci je sais ! 

Y a peut être un groupe qui s'appelle l'homme flou ! :rateau:


----------



## duracel (3 Décembre 2005)

-queen pour le reine
-sex pistols pour ce que tient la reine.


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

Les Dead kennedys ! (les deux portraits à côté du zombie blanc)


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

S/P/O/O/N... la cuillère 

http://www.spoontheband.com/site.html


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

1-b52
2-gorillaz
3-rolling stone
4-Smashing punpkins
5-pet shop boy
6-led zep'
7-gun's and rose's
8-Alice in chains (la fille enchaînée à droite)
9-The Eagles (les aigles )
10-Scissor Sisters (la paire de ciseaux rose à côté de la citrouille)
11-Beach Boys (les surfers dans le fond à droite)
12-White Zombie (le grand zombie blanc à côté du pet shop)
13-Cake (le gâteau enbas du du chariot de rose)
14-Eels (les anguille entre le reine et le roi)
15-U2 aussi !
16-Deep Purple
17Garbage
18-pet shop boys
19- blues brothers
20- pink floyd
21- white snake
22- red hot chili peppers
23-The meteors 
24-Blur
25-the police
26- Black Flag (le drapeau noir au dessus de la météorite)

27- Matchbox twenty (le chiffre 20 en boites d'allumettes)


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

Je suis con !!! Les pixies avec les fées !!!


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

1-b52
2-gorillaz
3-rolling stone
4-Smashing punpkins
5-pet shop boy
6-led zep'
7-gun's and rose's
8-Alice in chains (la fille enchaînée à droite)
9-The Eagles (les aigles )
10-Scissor Sisters (la paire de ciseaux rose à côté de la citrouille)
11-Beach Boys (les surfers dans le fond à droite)
12-White Zombie (le grand zombie blanc à côté du pet shop)
13-Cake (le gâteau enbas du du chariot de rose)
14-Eels (les anguille entre le reine et le roi)
15-U2 aussi !
16-Deep Purple
17Garbage
18-pet shop boys
19- blues brothers
20- pink floyd
21- white snake
22- red hot chili peppers
23-The meteors 
24-Blur
25-the police
26- Black Flag (le drapeau noir au dessus de la météorite)
27- Matchbox twenty (le chiffre 20 en boites d'allumettes)
28-queen pour le reine
29-sex pistols pour ce que tient la reine.
30-Les Dead kennedys ! (les deux portraits à côté du zombie blanc)
31-S/P/O/O/N... la cuillère 
32-Les pixies avec les fées

33-Nine inch nails (les gros clous au sol)


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Nine inch nails (les gros clous au sol)



Je me demandais bien ce que c'était !


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

1-b52
2-gorillaz
3-rolling stone
4-Smashing punpkins
5-pet shop boy
6-led zep'
7-gun's and rose's
8-Alice in chains (la fille enchaînée à droite)
9-The Eagles (les aigles )
10-Scissor Sisters (la paire de ciseaux rose à côté de la citrouille)
11-Beach Boys (les surfers dans le fond à droite)
12-White Zombie (le grand zombie blanc à côté du pet shop)
13-Cake (le gâteau enbas du du chariot de rose)
14-Eels (les anguille entre le reine et le roi)
15-U2 aussi !
16-Deep Purple
17Garbage
18-pet shop boys
19- blues brothers
20- pink floyd
21- white snake
22- red hot chili peppers
23-The meteors 
24-Blur
25-the police
26- Black Flag (le drapeau noir au dessus de la météorite)
27- Matchbox twenty (le chiffre 20 en boites d'allumettes)
28-queen pour le reine
29-sex pistols pour ce que tient la reine.
30-Les Dead kennedys ! (les deux portraits à côté du zombie blanc)
31-S/P/O/O/N... la cuillère 
32-Les pixies avec les fées
33-Nine inch nails (les gros clous au sol)

34-Aquarium (mais ça me parait trop évident)


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

Je me demande si les gens qu'on voit danser à travers la fenêtre c'est pas Bloc Party ..?


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

1-b52
2-gorillaz
3-rolling stone
4-Smashing punpkins
5-pet shop boy
6-led zep'
7-gun's and rose's
8-Alice in chains (la fille enchaînée à droite)
9-The Eagles (les aigles )
10-Scissor Sisters (la paire de ciseaux rose à côté de la citrouille)
11-Beach Boys (les surfers dans le fond à droite)
12-White Zombie (le grand zombie blanc à côté du pet shop)
13-Cake (le gâteau enbas du du chariot de rose)
14-Eels (les anguille entre le reine et le roi)
15-U2 aussi !
16-Deep Purple
17Garbage
18-pet shop boys
19- blues brothers
20- pink floyd
21- white snake
22- red hot chili peppers
23-The meteors 
24-Blur
25-the police
26- Black Flag (le drapeau noir au dessus de la météorite)
27- Matchbox twenty (le chiffre 20 en boites d'allumettes)
28-queen pour le reine
29-sex pistols pour ce que tient la reine.
30-Les Dead kennedys ! (les deux portraits à côté du zombie blanc)
31-S/P/O/O/N... la cuillère 
32-Les pixies avec les fées
33-Nine inch nails (les gros clous au sol)
34-Aquarium (mais ça me parait trop évident)
35-Bloc Party ..? (les gens qu'on voit danser à travers la fenêtre ???)
36-Radiohead (le type qui marche avec la radio sur l'épaule)

37- Yellowman ? (le type en jaune appuyé contre le mur)
38- King Kong (un des trois gorilles)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2005)

J'ajouterais Macadam Cow Boy (sous les 2 U), et je trouve que dans la liste, les N° 5 et 18 se ressemblent un peu


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

1-b52
2-gorillaz
3-rolling stone
4-Smashing punpkins
5-Hamlet ou Othello (le type qui se fait braquer au premier plan)
6-led zep'
7-gun's and rose's
8-Alice in chains (la fille enchaînée à droite)
9-The Eagles (les aigles )
10-Scissor Sisters (la paire de ciseaux rose à côté de la citrouille)
11-Beach Boys (les surfers dans le fond à droite)
12-White Zombie (le grand zombie blanc à côté du pet shop)
13-Cake (le gâteau enbas du du chariot de rose)
14-Eels (les anguille entre le reine et le roi)
15-U2 aussi !
16-Deep Purple
17Garbage
18-pet shop boys
19- blues brothers
20- pink floyd
21- white snake
22- red hot chili peppers
23-The meteors 
24-Blur
25-the police
26- Black Flag (le drapeau noir au dessus de la météorite)
27- Matchbox twenty (le chiffre 20 en boites d'allumettes)
28-queen pour le reine
29-sex pistols pour ce que tient la reine.
30-Les Dead kennedys ! (les deux portraits à côté du zombie blanc)
31-S/P/O/O/N... la cuillère 
32-Les pixies avec les fées
33-Nine inch nails (les gros clous au sol)
34-Aquarium (mais ça me parait trop évident)
35-Bloc Party ..? (les gens qu'on voit danser à travers la fenêtre ???)
36-Radiohead (le type qui marche avec la radio sur l'épaule)
37- Yellowman ? (le type en jaune appuyé contre le mur)
38- King Kong (un des trois gorilles)
39-Macadam Cow Boy
40-Green Day (carré vert dans la page de journal ... un peu tiré par les cheveux non ?)



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ajouterais Macadam Cow Boy (sous les 2 U), et je trouve que dans la liste, les N° 5 et 18 se ressemblent un peu


Exact oups ...

je remplace le 5 par Hamlet ou Othello


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2005)

Madona (la madone dans la vitrine derrière le zombie)


----------



## nicogala (3 Décembre 2005)

C'est quoi cette grande cueillère ?
Et ces petis anges la... 
J'ai pas trouvé de scarabée en tout cas...

N'y aurait-il pas une iron maiden qui traverse au passage-piéton ?


----------



## nicogala (3 Décembre 2005)

Hole : le trou dans le sol à côté des contorsionistes...


----------



## Philippe (3 Décembre 2005)

The Doors ?


----------



## nicogala (3 Décembre 2005)

Prince  trop évident... comme Queen


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette grande cueillère ?
> Et ces petis anges la...
> J'ai pas trouvé de scarabée en tout cas...
> 
> N'y aurait-il pas une iron maiden qui traverse au passage-piéton ?



les anges : the pixies

la grande cuiliere ça a déjà été dit


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Les Beatles (Penny Lane = passage pour pièton)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)




----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Les Beatles (Penny Lane = passage pour pièton)



Plutot The White Stripes


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2005)

le lampadaire ou grimpe le serpent, ou toutes les sources de lumière peuvent faire penser à Electric Light Orchestra, non, et la bouche de métro à Chicago Transit Authority ?


----------



## nicogala (3 Décembre 2005)

Il y a une rivière de diamants sous les légumes... un Diamond qque-chose... mais il y en a tant...


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

50 cents (la pièce de monnaie)

Pour ne plus s'exploser les yeux :

http://www.heavy.com/heavy.php?channel=virginGame


----------



## AntoineD (3 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Plutot The White Stripes



et pourquoi pas les deux ?


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Plutot The White Stripes


Oupsss .... Abbey road ... les Beatles

La preuve


----------



## Philippe (3 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Les Beatles (Penny Lane = passage pour pièton)


Ils doivent bien être là, mais au fait ça veut dire quoi exactement en français, "beatles" ?


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Ils doivent bien être là, mais au fait ça veut dire quoi exactement en français, "beatles" ?


Les Scarabées


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

Avec la loupe :

The black crowes (sur le panneau à droite de l'image)
Lemon Head (les citrons dans la charette de légumes)
Cypress Hill (la coline de cyprès au fond)
Kiss (le couple qui s'embrasse sous le serpent blanc)


----------



## rezba (3 Décembre 2005)

scarabés. 

Mer... grillé. De toute façon, je n'ai toujours pas pu voir la photo...


----------



## AntoineD (3 Décembre 2005)

1-b52
2-gorillaz
3-rolling stone
4-Smashing punpkins
5-pet shop boy
6-led zep'
7-gun's and rose's
8-Alice in chains (la fille enchaînée à droite)
9-The Eagles (les aigles )
10-Scissor Sisters (la paire de ciseaux rose à côté de la citrouille)
11-Beach Boys (les surfers dans le fond à droite)
12-White Zombie (le grand zombie blanc à côté du pet shop)
13-Cake (le gâteau enbas du du chariot de rose)
14-Eels (les anguille entre le reine et le roi)
15-U2 aussi !
16-Deep Purple
17Garbage
18-pet shop boys
19- blues brothers
20- pink floyd
21- white snake
22- red hot chili peppers
23-The meteors 
24-Blur
25-the police
26- Black Flag (le drapeau noir au dessus de la météorite)
27- Matchbox twenty (le chiffre 20 en boites d'allumettes)

28 - les blues brothers (les 2 types en costard avec les grattes... ça peut être les gipsys king mais j'y crois moyens )
29 - les B52 (cf. les avions dans le ciel)
30 - les smasching pumpkins (les citrouilles écrasées en bas à droite)
31 - White Snake (le serpent blanc autour du lampadaire


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Ils doivent bien être là, mais au fait ça veut dire quoi exactement en français, "beatles" ?



C'est un jeu de mots entre beat (rythme) et beetles (scarabés)

Je proposerais Ten Years After, pour le temps qu'il faut pour tous les trouver !


----------



## nicogala (3 Décembre 2005)

Oh... l'outil de zoom de MacOsX est aussi bien 

Qu'est-ce qu'il a sur la tête le gars qui traverse ?

Etrange qu'on ne trouve ni AC/DC ni Aerosmith...
Il n'y a que 4 panneaux de couleur au fond à gauche... pas assez pour un Rainbow... 

En tout cas on a jusqu'à août 2006 pour trouver


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

1-b52
2-gorillaz
3-rolling stone
4-Smashing punpkins
5-Hamlet ou Othello (le type qui se fait braquer au premier plan)
6-led zep'
7-gun's and rose's
8-Alice in chains (la fille enchaînée à droite)
9-The Eagles (les aigles )
10-Scissor Sisters (la paire de ciseaux rose à côté de la citrouille)
11-Beach Boys (les surfers dans le fond à droite)
12-White Zombie (le grand zombie blanc à côté du pet shop)
13-Cake (le gâteau enbas du du chariot de rose)
14-Eels (les anguille entre le reine et le roi)
15-U2 aussi !
16-Deep Purple
17Garbage
18-pet shop boys
19- blues brothers
20- pink floyd
21- white snake
22- red hot chili peppers
23-The meteors 
24-Blur
25-the police
26- Black Flag (le drapeau noir au dessus de la météorite)
27- Matchbox twenty (le chiffre 20 en boites d'allumettes)
28-queen pour le reine
29-sex pistols pour ce que tient la reine.
30-Les Dead kennedys ! (les deux portraits à côté du zombie blanc)
31-S/P/O/O/N... la cuillère 
32-Les pixies avec les fées
33-Nine inch nails (les gros clous au sol)
34-Aquarium (mais ça me parait trop évident)
35-Bloc Party ..? (les gens qu'on voit danser à travers la fenêtre ???)
36-Radiohead (le type qui marche avec la radio sur l'épaule)
37- Yellowman ? (le type en jaune appuyé contre le mur)
38- King Kong (un des trois gorilles)
39-Macadam Cow Boy
40-Green Day (carré vert dans la page de journal ... un peu tiré par les cheveux non ?)
41-The black crowes (sur le panneau à droite de l'image)
42-Lemon Head (les citrons dans la charette de légumes)
43-Cypress Hill (la coline de cyprès au fond)
44-Kiss (le couple qui s'embrasse sous le serpent blanc)
45-50 cents (la pièce de monnaie)
46-The White Stripes
47-Madonna
48-Hole : le trou dans le sol à côté des contorsionistes...
49-The Doors ?


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un jeu de mots entre beat (rythme) et beetles (scarabés)
> 
> Je proposerais Ten Years After, pour le temps qu'il faut pour tous les trouver !


ils sont là!! ... le passage piétons


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Oh... l'outil de zoom de MacOsX est aussi bien
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'il a sur la tête le gars qui traverse ?



Une radio
C'est radiohead


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> 50 cents (la pièce de monnaie)



C'est pas plutôt un dollar en argent ..?


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

Aux US, c'est un billet pour un dollar
je pense que c'est fifty cents, un rappeur produit par Eminem

En bas à gauche

The scorpions

1-b52
2-gorillaz
3-rolling stone
4-Smashing punpkins
5-Hamlet ou Othello (le type qui se fait braquer au premier plan)
6-led zep'
7-gun's and rose's
8-Alice in chains (la fille enchaînée à droite)
9-The Eagles (les aigles )
10-Scissor Sisters (la paire de ciseaux rose à côté de la citrouille)
11-Beach Boys (les surfers dans le fond à droite)
12-White Zombie (le grand zombie blanc à côté du pet shop)
13-Cake (le gâteau enbas du du chariot de rose)
14-Eels (les anguille entre le reine et le roi)
15-U2 aussi !
16-Deep Purple
17Garbage
18-pet shop boys
19- blues brothers
20- pink floyd
21- white snake
22- red hot chili peppers
23-The meteors 
24-Blur
25-the police
26- Black Flag (le drapeau noir au dessus de la météorite)
27- Matchbox twenty (le chiffre 20 en boites d'allumettes)
28-queen pour le reine
29-sex pistols pour ce que tient la reine.
30-Les Dead kennedys ! (les deux portraits à côté du zombie blanc)
31-S/P/O/O/N... la cuillère 
32-Les pixies avec les fées
33-Nine inch nails (les gros clous au sol)
34-Aquarium (mais ça me parait trop évident)
35-Bloc Party ..? (les gens qu'on voit danser à travers la fenêtre ???)
36-Radiohead (le type qui marche avec la radio sur l'épaule)
37- Yellowman ? (le type en jaune appuyé contre le mur)
38- King Kong (un des trois gorilles)
39-Macadam Cow Boy
40-Green Day (carré vert dans la page de journal ... un peu tiré par les cheveux non ?)
41-The black crowes (sur le panneau à droite de l'image)
42-Lemon Head (les citrons dans la charette de légumes)
43-Cypress Hill (la coline de cyprès au fond)
44-Kiss (le couple qui s'embrasse sous le serpent blanc)
45-50 cents (la pièce de monnaie)
46-The White Stripes
47-Madonna
48-Hole : le trou dans le sol à côté des contorsionistes...
49-The Doors ?
50-The scorpions


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> 1-b52
> 2-gorillaz
> 3-rolling stone
> 4-Smashing punpkins
> ...



antoine enlève le 30 ça a déjà été dit


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

Non tu as bien des dollars sous forme de pièce d'argent ! Ils sont plus réellement utilisés mais sont toujours valables et connus par tous les américains ...


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

bon, je prends note 

Ca devient dur !!!


----------



## AntoineD (3 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Aux US, c'est un billet pour un dollar
> je pense que c'est fifty cents, un rappeur produit par Eminem
> 
> En bas à gauche
> ...



Ah ! oui je cherchais ce que c'était, les deux merde par terre


----------



## nicogala (3 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Une radio
> C'est radiohead


:rose: j'avais pas vu les speakers...

Prince et Maiden ça vous convainc pas ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> bon, je prends note
> 
> Ca devient dur !!!



Mais tu as peut-être raison ... Je trouve juste bizarre de voir un rappeur (seul) parmi des groupes qui sont plus tendance rock qu'autre chose ...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> :rose: j'avais pas vu les speakers...
> 
> Prince et Maiden ça vous convainc pas ?



Maiden ça me va moi ! 

Prince aussi remarque !


----------



## AntoineD (3 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu as peut-être raison ... Je trouve juste bizarre de voir un rappeur (seul) parmi des groupes qui sont plus tendance rock qu'autre chose ...



..ben c'est peut-être pour ça qu'on n'arrive pas à trouver les autres groupes


----------



## nicogala (3 Décembre 2005)

Il y a des Television(s) dans la vitrine à droite, et une Blond(i)e au balcon... oui, je capilotracte...(pardon R...)


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

J'ajoute, mais vous pouvez aussi le faire, ça serait plus pratique .. ;-)

1-b52
2-gorillaz
3-rolling stone
4-Smashing punpkins
5-Hamlet ou Othello (le type qui se fait braquer au premier plan)
6-led zep'
7-gun's and rose's
8-Alice in chains (la fille enchaînée à droite)
9-The Eagles (les aigles )
10-Scissor Sisters (la paire de ciseaux rose à côté de la citrouille)
11-Beach Boys (les surfers dans le fond à droite)
12-White Zombie (le grand zombie blanc à côté du pet shop)
13-Cake (le gâteau enbas du du chariot de rose)
14-Eels (les anguille entre le reine et le roi)
15-U2 aussi !
16-Deep Purple
17Garbage
18-pet shop boys
19- blues brothers
20- pink floyd
21- white snake
22- red hot chili peppers
23-The meteors 
24-Blur
25-the police
26- Black Flag (le drapeau noir au dessus de la météorite)
27- Matchbox twenty (le chiffre 20 en boites d'allumettes)
28-queen pour le reine
29-sex pistols pour ce que tient la reine.
30-Les Dead kennedys ! (les deux portraits à côté du zombie blanc)
31-S/P/O/O/N... la cuillère 
32-Les pixies avec les fées
33-Nine inch nails (les gros clous au sol)
34-Aquarium (mais ça me parait trop évident)
35-Bloc Party ..? (les gens qu'on voit danser à travers la fenêtre ???)
36-Radiohead (le type qui marche avec la radio sur l'épaule)
37- Yellowman ? (le type en jaune appuyé contre le mur)
38- King Kong (un des trois gorilles)
39-Macadam Cow Boy
40-Green Day (carré vert dans la page de journal ... un peu tiré par les cheveux non ?)
41-The black crowes (sur le panneau à droite de l'image)
42-Lemon Head (les citrons dans la charette de légumes)
43-Cypress Hill (la coline de cyprès au fond)
44-Kiss (le couple qui s'embrasse sous le serpent blanc)
45-50 cents (la pièce de monnaie)
46-The White Stripes
47-Madonna
48-Hole : le trou dans le sol à côté des contorsionistes...
49-The Doors ?
50-The scorpions
51-Prince
52-Iron Maiden


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ..ben c'est peut-être pour ça qu'on n'arrive pas à trouver les autres groupes



Pas con !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

Alan je crois que ton Hamlet c'est Prince en fait comme le dit nicogala ...


----------



## AntoineD (3 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des Television(s) dans la vitrine à droite, et une Blond(i)e au balcon... oui, je capilotracte...(pardon R...)



Putain ! je me disais bien que j'écoutais un groupe qui me faisait penser à ces télés ! comme quoi, le plus simple...


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Alan je crois que ton Hamlet c'est Prince en fait comme le dit nicogala ...



Pourtant il existe bien deux groupes qui se nomment Hamlet et Othello 



1-b52
2-gorillaz
3-rolling stone
4-Smashing punpkins
5-Hamlet ou Othello (le type qui se fait braquer au premier plan)
6-led zep'
7-gun's and rose's
8-Alice in chains (la fille enchaînée à droite)
9-The Eagles (les aigles )
10-Scissor Sisters (la paire de ciseaux rose à côté de la citrouille)
11-Beach Boys (les surfers dans le fond à droite)
12-White Zombie (le grand zombie blanc à côté du pet shop)
13-Cake (le gâteau enbas du du chariot de rose)
14-Eels (les anguille entre le reine et le roi)
15-U2 aussi !
16-Deep Purple
17Garbage
18-pet shop boys
19- blues brothers
20- pink floyd
21- white snake
22- red hot chili peppers
23-The meteors 
24-Blur
25-the police
26- Black Flag (le drapeau noir au dessus de la météorite)
27- Matchbox twenty (le chiffre 20 en boites d'allumettes)
28-queen pour le reine
29-sex pistols pour ce que tient la reine.
30-Les Dead kennedys ! (les deux portraits à côté du zombie blanc)
31-S/P/O/O/N... la cuillère 
32-Les pixies avec les fées
33-Nine inch nails (les gros clous au sol)
34-Aquarium (mais ça me parait trop évident)
35-Bloc Party ..? (les gens qu'on voit danser à travers la fenêtre ???)
36-Radiohead (le type qui marche avec la radio sur l'épaule)
37- Yellowman ? (le type en jaune appuyé contre le mur)
38- King Kong (un des trois gorilles)
39-Macadam Cow Boy
40-Green Day (carré vert dans la page de journal ... un peu tiré par les cheveux non ?)
41-The black crowes (sur le panneau à droite de l'image)
42-Lemon Head (les citrons dans la charette de légumes)
43-Cypress Hill (la coline de cyprès au fond)
44-Kiss (le couple qui s'embrasse sous le serpent blanc)
45-50 cents (la pièce de monnaie)
46-The White Stripes
47-Madonna
48-Hole : le trou dans le sol à côté des contorsionistes...
49-The Doors ?
50-The scorpions
51-Prince
52-Iron Maiden

53-Korn (le maïs (corn) dans la charette)


----------



## nicogala (3 Décembre 2005)

The Ramones... la cheminée... :rateau: ... désolé :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant il existe bien deux groupes qui se nomment Hamlet et Othello



Oui mais il me semble que vous parlez du même personnage sur l'image ... Donc l'un de vous doit avoir tort ... 

Mais je sais pas qui. :rateau:


----------



## purestyle (3 Décembre 2005)

Edith de rezba : J'aime bien jouer


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

1-b52
2-gorillaz
3-rolling stone
4-Smashing punpkins
5-Hamlet ou Othello (le type qui se fait braquer au premier plan)
6-led zep'
7-gun's and rose's
8-Alice in chains (la fille enchaînée à droite)
9-The Eagles (les aigles )
10-Scissor Sisters (la paire de ciseaux rose à côté de la citrouille)
11-Beach Boys (les surfers dans le fond à droite)
12-White Zombie (le grand zombie blanc à côté du pet shop)
13-Cake (le gâteau enbas du du chariot de rose)
14-Eels (les anguille entre le reine et le roi)
15-U2 aussi !
16-Deep Purple
17Garbage
18-pet shop boys
19- blues brothers
20- pink floyd
21- white snake
22- red hot chili peppers
23-The meteors 
24-Blur
25-the police
26- Black Flag (le drapeau noir au dessus de la météorite)
27- Matchbox twenty (le chiffre 20 en boites d'allumettes)
28-queen pour le reine
29-sex pistols pour ce que tient la reine.
30-Les Dead kennedys ! (les deux portraits à côté du zombie blanc)
31-S/P/O/O/N... la cuillère 
32-Les pixies avec les fées
33-Nine inch nails (les gros clous au sol)
34-Aquarium (mais ça me parait trop évident)
35-Bloc Party ..? (les gens qu'on voit danser à travers la fenêtre ???)
36-Radiohead (le type qui marche avec la radio sur l'épaule)
37- Yellowman ? (le type en jaune appuyé contre le mur)
38- King Kong (un des trois gorilles)
39-Macadam Cow Boy
40-Green Day (carré vert dans la page de journal ... un peu tiré par les cheveux non ?)
41-The black crowes (sur le panneau à droite de l'image)
42-Lemon Head (les citrons dans la charette de légumes)
43-Cypress Hill (la coline de cyprès au fond)
44-Kiss (le couple qui s'embrasse sous le serpent blanc)
45-50 cents (la pièce de monnaie)
46-The White Stripes
47-Madonna
48-Hole : le trou dans le sol à côté des contorsionistes...
49-The Doors ?
50-The scorpions
51-Prince
52-Iron Maiden
53-Korn (le maïs (corn) dans la charette)

54- 3 non blondes (trois filles brunes qui traversent la rue en se tenant la main, un peu tiré par les cheveux)


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

C'est four non-blondes le nom !


----------



## AntoineD (3 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> 54- 3 non blondes (trois filles brunes qui traversent la rue en se tenant la main, un peu tiré par les cheveux)



Pourquoi pas ! moi ça me va


----------



## Philippe (3 Décembre 2005)

The Cars ? (si The Doors est bon, The Cars doit être bon aussi)


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Pixies
> Pavement
> Pet Shop Boys
> (...)



C'est la liste officielle ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Pixies
> Pavement
> Pet Shop Boys
> ....


T'as trouvé tout tout seul comme ça ... :mouais:








[edith de rezba : Starg, j'ai édité la liste.  ]


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est four non-blondes le nom !




Bon ben c'est pas ça alors

A lire la liste, ça semble tellement évident après coup


----------



## purestyle (3 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as trouvé tout tout seul comme ça ... :mouais:



bah non, mais je te dis pas qui est où non plus


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais tu donnes la liste de gauche à droite de l'image ... Donc c'est plus très difficile là ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Décembre 2005)

Les "Four Seasons" pour l'étalage de fruits et légumes ?


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

bon, ben c'est plus la peine de chercher ...


----------



## purestyle (3 Décembre 2005)

je t'évite de passer un weekend de névrosé (parce que pour certains groupes anglo saxons...), la soluce :

Edith de rezba

*Warning : Unreceivable message*

Ceux qui pensent que purestyle doit prendre soin de leurs névroses supposées peuvent suivre son conseil et aller regarder la liste officielle des bonnes réponses  sur le site dont il a donné le lien par magnificience, et au cas où on ait pas google. 
Les autres peuvent continuer.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/waldopepper/67879749


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2005)

C'est gentil de décider de mon week end

Je sais pas quoi manger ce soir, tu proposes quoi ?


----------



## nicogala (3 Décembre 2005)

Tu aurais pu nous proposer avant qd même... 

Je trouve qu'on a été plutôt bon, en tant que non anglophones....


----------



## purestyle (3 Décembre 2005)

cela dit il y en aurait 74 donc tu peux toujours chercher les 2 qui manquent sans te soucier de ton diner.


----------



## purestyle (3 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais pu nous proposer avant qd même...
> 
> Je trouve qu'on a été plutôt bon, en tant que non anglophones....




on l'a reçu y'a 4 jours ce truc, ça tournait à l'obsession, on voulait rentrer dans l'écran.


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

The shadows ?  

..Il y a des ombres partout


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> The shadows ?
> 
> ..Il y a des ombres partout


eh ouaaaaaais!!
et ya pas un des mecs au fond qu'a des chaussettes noires?


----------



## rezba (3 Décembre 2005)

J'ai édité la liste de purestyle. J'ai horreur qu'on arrête les jeux en cours sans qu'il y ait prétexte à le faire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Décembre 2005)

rezba!
psssssst!!

t'as laissé le lien de purestyle vers la soluce!
Ca marche pas ton truc!


----------



## rezba (3 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> rezba!
> psssssst!!
> 
> t'as laissé le lien de purestyle vers la soluce!
> Ca marche pas ton truc!



Vous êtes grands, non ? :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (3 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> rezba!
> psssssst!!
> 
> t'as laissé le lien de purestyle vers la soluce!
> Ca marche pas ton truc!


Mouarfff !


Cela dit, on n'est pas obligé de cliquer si on veut s'amuser à chercher, alors que la liste de purestyle était difficile à éviter. 

À+

[Edit] Griiiillllllé par le violet. [/Edit]


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Décembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff !
> 
> 
> Cela dit, on n'est pas obligé de cliquer si on veut s'amuser à chercher, alors que la liste de purestyle était difficile à éviter.
> ...


ben si on peut meme pus ergoter pour le plaisir...


----------



## rezba (3 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben si on peut meme pus ergoter pour le plaisir...



T'as raison, du coup j'ai posé une édith sur ce post-là aussi. Et piaf !


----------



## bebert (3 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ajouterais Macadam Cow Boy (sous les 2 U), et je trouve que dans la liste, les N° 5 et 18 se ressemblent un peu



Ils sont certes sur le macadam mais l'un d'eux se fait une piquouse donc ce sont les Cowboy Junkies.


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> cela dit il y en aurait 74 donc tu peux toujours chercher les 2 qui manquent sans te soucier de ton diner.


Bientôt 75 car je viens de leur envoyer les Beatles pour le passage à piétons
Et ils ont même pas mentionné ce que vous aviez trouvé .. the Blues brothers .. donc on est à 76


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Pour mieux apprécier les superbes détails de ce dessin
Dommage qu'il en manque les bords

http://home.freeuk.com/waldopepper/temp/bandsnames_large.jpg


----------

